# Verschiedene Spannungsebenen in einem Stecker - Bedingungen?



## element. (17 Dezember 2012)

ILME bietet Crimpkontakte für Thermoelemente für ihre Harting-ähnlichen Steckverbinder an.

Darf ich, sofern die Spannungsfestigkeit der Einsätze hoch genug ist, Thermoelement und 230/400V für die Heizung zusammen in einem Steckverbinder führen?
Besondere Bedingungen? Im Stecker können sich die isolierten Einzeladern von TE und Leistung ja auch berühren.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2012)

Von Seiten der elektrischen Sicherheit spricht überhaupt nix dagegen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## element. (17 Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß, aber was ist mit den Vorschriften?

Würdest Du zB in einem Ölflex 10x1,5² Drehstrom und 24V durchführen? Ich nicht. Und ich glaube zu wissen dass man das auch nicht darf?


----------



## Monsignore (17 Dezember 2012)

Hi

Ich habe 24V und 400V in einem 24 poligen Hartingstecker verwendet, jedoch habe ich für 24V und 400V verschiedene Leitungen verwendet.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Dezember 2012)

Wieso sollte man das nicht dürfen?
Bei Pumpen z.b. sind ja auch Drehstrom und Wicklungstemperaturfühler oder Klixon in einer Leitung.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Dezember 2012)

Was mir auch gerage noch dazu eingefallen ist:
Es Gibt ja auch CEE Stecker mit 4-7 400V Kontakten, und zusätzlichen Steuerkontakten.
Die haben ja auch nur eine Leitungszuführung.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (17 Dezember 2012)

element. schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber was ist mit den Vorschriften?
> 
> Würdest Du zB in einem Ölflex 10x1,5² Drehstrom und 24V durchführen? Ich nicht. Und ich glaube zu wissen dass man das auch nicht darf?



Und ich glaube zu wissen dass man das auch nicht darf? - soso -  da dürfte es das folgende alles nicht geben

Servoantriebskabel mit  Kaltleiter  und 24VOLT Bremsansteuerung

das ECOFAST-System von SIEMENS

DALI - den Lichtbus (230V/18V)  usw.

Daher sind pauschale Aussagen sinnfern.

Es hängt davon ab, ob die Isolation der Netze durch Vorschriften / Normen oder bauliche / elektrische Gegebenheiten eingehalten werden.

Frank


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Dezember 2012)

Verschiedene Spannungen in einem Kabel sind soweit ich weiß nicht verboten. Das Kabel sollte aber die entsprechenden Eigenschaften haben. Bei Servomotoren etc. sind das normalerweise Hybridkabel, die eine gegenseitige Beeinflussung durch elektromagnetische Felder verhindern.
Verschiedene Spannungen in einem Kabel sind auf jeden Fall blöd, wenn das Kabel beschädigt wird und z.B. 230V einen Schluss auf die 24V hat. Da kann schnell mal einiges abrauchen bevor die Sicherung kommt.
Den von Dir angesprochenen Anwendungsfall kenne ich von Werkzeugen auf Kunststoffspritzgussmaschinen. Da kommen die Fühler und die Heizungen oft auf einem 24-poligen Harting-Stecker an. Allerdings haben die Stecker dann 2 Leitungseinführungen und die Leitungen für Heizung und Fühler sind jeweils eigene Kabel. So ausgeführt dürfte das auch einwandfrei sein.


----------



## element. (19 Dezember 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Verschiedene Spannungen in einem Kabel sind auf jeden Fall blöd, wenn das Kabel beschädigt wird und z.B. 230V einen Schluss auf die 24V hat. Da kann schnell mal einiges abrauchen bevor die Sicherung kommt.



Eben das hab ich schonmal gesehen. Durch Mechanische Beschädigung sind 230V auf die 24 gekommen. Der Schrank incl. SPS ist abgebrannt.
Aber das *könnte* ja im Stecker auch passieren - oder ist ein Industriesteckverbinder mit zwei Leitungen so sicher wie ein Schaltschrank zu sehen? Darin ist die gemeinsame Verlegung ja erlaubt.

Diese ganzen Anwendungen, Temperaturfühler vom Motor, 24V Bremse - vielleicht haben die zugehörigen Umrichter entsprechende Vorkehrungen dass ein solcher Fehler nicht alles zusammenhaut. Eine normale SPS hat das jedenfalls nicht. Bei den Temperaturreglern in meinem Fall weiß ich es nicht.

Danke für die ganzen Antworten.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 Dezember 2012)

element. schrieb:


> Aber das *könnte* ja im Stecker auch passieren - oder ist ein Industriesteckverbinder mit zwei Leitungen so sicher wie ein Schaltschrank zu sehen? Darin ist die gemeinsame Verlegung ja erlaubt.



Eben. Auch in der Sicherheitstechnik "leben" einige Vereinfachungen davon, dass man Fehlerausschlüsse macht. Klar, es gibt die berühmten Pferde vor der Apotheke...
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Querschluss im Stecker ist ja doch vergleichsweise gering.


----------

